# Cold and fever in late pregnancy



## Maprilynne (Oct 22, 2004)

I am just shy of 39 weeks and I am sick! (not of being pregnant which is what my SIL thought when she came over last night. I was miserable and crying and she pats my shoulder and says comfortingly, "It's okay, the baby will come soon." :LOL) Anyways, I have this bug that has been floating around our house (we have a big community house, FIL,MIL, 5 Sib in laws, DH, DD and me) and now I have this awful cough and sore throat with a fever. I've been managing to keep the fever under 100 except for a time or two by using Tylenol, but I don't want to just be on Tylenol forever. I almost never take meds at all. So my question is two-fold . . . since I know that my fever is caused my this bug and not some kind of uterine infection, is a fever (up to about 101) really that bad for me, just because I am pregnant? If so, my second question is if anyone knows a more natural way to keep it down. I know Tylenol is approved for pregnancy, but I just don't want to take it any more!







TIA for your help.
Aprilynne


----------



## sparklemom (Dec 11, 2001)

Just sending empathy support. I'm a week away from my due date and I've come down with a cold and fever myself. arg!!


----------



## cwaddick (Oct 16, 2002)

I was sick a number of times during my three pregnancies.

I've done great with:
Echinacea tincture (60 drops in warm water 3-4 times per day, from Gaia Herbs)
"Flu" tablets from Hylands (2 tablets, away from meals, 4x/day)
"Gypsy Cold Care" tea from Traditional Medicines
Vitamin C

The Hylands "Flu" tablets especially helped during my cold last week.

There are lots of other things that hellp too, but I can't think of them because I'm too sleepy. Hope you are feeling better soon.

And, if you haven't already read about pre-eclampsia/toxemia in pregnancy, anytime you have a headache ... you should re-read or re-think the symptoms for toxemia. There was a good "sticky" on this MDC Forum, I think, a while back... you probably read it already (I hope).

Cheers,
Caitlin


----------

